# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  It's time for...CHORD MELODY TUESDAY!!! YAYAYAYYA!!!!

## AaronWeinstein



----------

Beanzy, 

billhay4, 

Drew Egerton, 

DSDarr, 

F-2 Dave, 

George R. Lane, 

guidoStow, 

JH Murray, 

Joey Anchors, 

John Soper, 

Jordan Ramsey, 

JSanta, 

Mandolin Cafe, 

Mark Seale, 

Matt Long, 

Michael Neverisky, 

MonaLisa, 

pit lenz, 

UsuallyPickin

----------


## UsuallyPickin

Your playing stirs my imagination. Always a pleasure. R/

----------


## Grommet

Super nice tune! Thanks for sharing and Happy Holidays to ya Aaron.

Scott

----------


## Pete Martin

Yes sir!!!

----------


## Joey Anchors

Extremely nice playing!

----------


## George R. Lane

OH! To have fingers that nimble. Lovely playing.

----------


## dcav

I love your playing Mr.Weinstein. I hope you continue with these chord melodies in the future. I have both your books, but I'm afraid I haven't studied them yet. I get so much out of your pure videos though, and will combine the two when I get time........I need more time!

Thanks Aaron,

David Cavage

----------


## Brad Weiss

Ooh. Such great voicings- the tune is Gershwinesque, to my ear.

----------


## Barry Canada

Thanks Aaron! 
I have your book. Having the video dramatically  helps with  the fingering and melodic and rhythmic interpretation.The book by itself felt more like working in the void. I look forward to the next video/s! This certain smooths out the learning curve. It also makes it more fun. I highly recommend your book now that these videos are becoming available. It exponentially increases the accessibility factor!

----------

Mandocarver

----------


## Don Julin

Very Nice. Somewhere Joe Pass is thinking............man I should have picked up the mandolin.

----------

Ryk Loske, 

Scot63

----------

